# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كلام النواعم >  اشياء يفعلها الرجال وتثير سخرية البنات

## mylife079

*هناك أشياء يفعلها الرجل وتبدو عادية بالنسبة له، أو بالنسبة للرجال الآخرين، ولكن تذكر .. أنت تعيش في مجتمع به نساء ومنهم شريكة المستقبل أو زوجتك الحالية، وأنت تقوم بتصرفات معينة تثير سخريتهن اللاذعة واهمها..



الأسئلة الكثيرة البلهاء

أنت يا عزيزي تسأل أسئلة كثيرة وتستفسر عن اشياء عديدة، والمرأة لا تحب هذا الرجل، فهي تنبهر بالشخص الهتاش الفشار الفهلوي الذي يقول دائما "عارف .. عارف" ولا يسأل أبدا، وعليك ألا تبدو كالساذج من وجهة نظرها – بل اعمل فيها أبو العريف ولا تستشير أحد أمامها



امتلاك حذاء واحد

عادة غريبة جدا عند الرجال سواء الأغنياء والفقراء، وهي الاعتماد على حذاء واحد فقط، وشراء حذاء آخر حين ينقطع القديم أو يهلك تماما، وتلاقي عند كل رجل حذاء اله معاه سنتين على الأقل، وخلي بالك أن البنات تهتم بالأحذية جدا، وملاحظين إنك كل شوية عم بتجيب لبس جديد ولكن حذائك هو هومابتغير وهنا تكون موضع سخريتهن.




نفس البنطلون والبلوزه 

اتحداك لو كان عندك بنطلون صيفي وآخر شتوي، فأنت تعتبر القميص والتيشيرت هما اللبس الصيفي، أما البلوفر والجاكت هما اللبس الشتوي، أما البنطلونات الجينز والجبردين فهي هي مابتتغيرمع تغيير الفصول، ولكن تذكر يا عزيزي أن معظم البنات عندهم بنطلونات صيفي وأخرى شتوي ولكنك لا تلاحظ ذلك، ولكنهم يلاحظون استمرار ارتدائك للبنطلون الذي عفا عليه الموسم وانت لسه لابسه 


البهدلة في الملابس

البنت قبل ما تقعد لازم تشوف الكرسي نضيف ولا لأ، أما الرجل فنادرا ما يفعل ذلك في أي مكان، كما أن البنت لما بتيجي تحط رجل على رجل، فهي بتزبط البنطلون والبلوزة عشان مايتكرمشو، ولكن الرجل بقعد على الكرسي ويحط رجل على رجل بعفوية من غير ما يزبط اتجاه الكسرة وتسوية القميس من البطن، وهذه السلوكيات المتكررة يا عزيزي تجعل الملابس مدهولة ومهرولة وألفاظ أخرى كثيرة تقولها البنت في سرها لو كانت مؤدبة، واذا غير هيك بتكشر في وجهك وبتبلش من تحت لا تحت تحكي 

التجشؤ العلني ( الترعه ه )

زجاجة البيبسي هي مأساة أي بني آدم، حيث التكريع يكون إلزاميا بعدها، بل وهناك بعض الأشخاص يشربونها مخصوص من أجل استخراج التكريعة والشعور بالراحة والتنفيس عن المعدة.
ولكن البنات لها طرق مختلفة في كتمانها، والمصيبة أن هناك بعض الرجال يخرجون التكريعة بشكل علني وبدون خجل، بل هناك من يتنافسون في التكريعة الأطول والأعلى صوتا، وهي أشياء إذا بدت لك فكاهية ومرحة إلا أنها عند البنات تدل على أنك "ياي" "سوفاج" "بيئة قوي"



زيادة الوزن

هما كانت المرأة رفيعة إلا أنها تشعر بأن وزنها زاد، وأنها يجب أن تعمل دايت، ولذلك تجد كل البنات عاملة دايت وكانهم عارفين الدايت هاد موضة مثلا.
أما الرجال فنادرا ما تجد رجل عامل دايت، بل أنه ينال سيل من السخرية والشتيمة إذا قال لأصحابه عامل دايت، ولا أنسى حين ذهبت لشراء بيبسي دايت لزميلتى ، فنظر لي البائع نظرة لا داعي لشرحها الآن، كما أن الرجل بشكل عام عمره ما بعترف بزيادة وزنه، ومهما كان بدينا إلا أنه يشعر بأنه أرشق البشر، ولكن تذكر أن الكرش والدبدبه بشكل عام يثير سخرية البنات خاصة في مرحلة الخطوبة*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> 


 :SnipeR (19):

----------


## mylife079

شكرا مها على المرور

----------


## mylife079

> 


لا تزعل عباده

----------


## محمد العزام

شو محمد مالك داخل علينا هيك  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## mylife079

> شو محمد مالك داخل علينا هيك


حبينا نجدد 

شكرا على المرور  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## zoro

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: موضوع حلو ! بس معقول بيعملو هيك مع البنات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور احمد

----------


## شمعة امل

مشكووووور على الموضوع المميز  :Icon31:

----------


## mylife079

شكرا ميرفا على المرور

----------


## عاشقة الاحزان

موضوع حلو كثير بس عن جد هيك الشباب

----------


## mylife079

_شكرا عاشقة الاحزان على المرور_

----------


## زهره التوليب

يعني بجوز اخر نقطتين هم المزعجين
النقاط الاولى ..عاديه :Bl (13):

----------


## ريمي

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mylife079

شكرا حلا على المرور

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

مش عارف شو بدي احكي

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواد ابو ماضي  
_مش عارف شو بدي احكي_


 شكرا على المرور

----------


## دليلة

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## المتميزة

:Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

الموضوع عجبني ورجعت قراته عجبني :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
 :Db465236ff:  
بصراحه اكتر شي الاسئلة السخيييييفه ... بترفعلي ضغطي  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## down to you

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


التجشؤ العلني ( الترعه ه )

زجاجة البيبسي هي مأساة أي بني آدم، حيث التكريع يكون إلزاميا بعدها، بل وهناك بعض الأشخاص يشربونها مخصوص من أجل استخراج التكريعة والشعور بالراحة والتنفيس عن المعدة.
ولكن البنات لها طرق مختلفة في كتمانها، والمصيبة أن هناك بعض الرجال يخرجون التكريعة بشكل علني وبدون خجل، بل هناك من يتنافسون في التكريعة الأطول والأعلى صوتا، وهي أشياء إذا بدت لك فكاهية ومرحة إلا أنها عند البنات تدل على أنك "ياي" "سوفاج" "بيئة قوي"



يععععععععععععععععععع

----------


## ابو عوده

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079

شكرا جميعا على المرور

----------

